# Best performing tiny torch



## jameswalker (Aug 7, 2007)

Afternoon all, first post here so bear with me!

Firstly is this in the correct place? I am after a tiny torch with an amazing output - Non standard torch though, so should this possibly be in the modified section?

Anyway, I had a look at this link that milky posted about his arsenal of tiny torches:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167368

This is the size of torch that i require but like everything in my world, it must be modified, like these!

My first question is that for a torch of this size (remember, can be any possible mod/hybrid torch) will an LED or varient, or bulb produce the highest output of light? I need a decent throw so i can use it outside at night, but not to the extent where i will be unable to inspect the underneath of my car!

Secondly, can you get me staretd and recommend a few torch setups for me to take a look at? There are obviously so many (just look at milkys) and there is no clear way of me looking into which mod would be good - a point in the right direction would be great. e.g. should i go for a cree opposed to something else? Battery life is unimportant but obviously to power a bright tiny torch, a nice battery will be required - 123A?

Thanks, 

James


----------



## PayBack (Aug 7, 2007)

It's not modified but I'm a recent convert to the Fenix P1D CE. Very bright for its size.. or not, if you don't want it to be.


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi jameswalker, welcome to CPF. 

I agree with PayBack, Fenix P1D CE is an excellent starting point if you want a really powerful and compact flashlight. Get one, use it for a while and then you'll be ready for more exciting adventures....


----------



## jumpstat (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a Milky Mod for sale in B/S/T : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171474 There is an SSC led in there, Nice leef body and TC. Runs on 18650 cells for max runtime. 

Another is from the stables of McGizmo. These by far is not cheap but....need to own one to understand why it so good......some do crop up in B/S/T or marketplace and sometimes there is a small wave being sold at McGizmo's own section.

BTW welcome to CPF


----------



## smcharchan (Aug 7, 2007)

For the ultimate in "tiny" torches, I would recommend Modamag's Draco or Drake. I have a Draco and it produces a ridiculous amount of light for such a small torch. It can easily be out-thrown by torches with larger reflectors, but it has a great beam for general use. I carry it as a backup to a HDS modded with a SEOUL by Milkyspit (HDS SEOULmation). The runtime of the Draco isn't all that impressive, but carrying spare batteries is really easy because they are ~ 1/2 AAA size. Further, the emitter is very easy to access, so you can upgrade it as more efficient versions are released. 

-Shawn


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forums James, and yes you and your post are in the right place!

Looks like you are about to be bitten by the single 123 cell bug. Probably best if you can be a bit more specific about your requirements as there are so many, production, modded and custom models out there.

What runtimes are you happy with? 
What interface do you want, clickie, twisty, multi function?
Are you happy with rechargeables or "exotic" cell types - there are quite a few lights much smaller than those in Milky's impressive fleet if you go woth smaller cells - Checkout the Draco or Orb NS RAW or NS Wee.

Draco
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166864

NS RAW
http://www.lummi.co.uk/sor.php

NS Wee
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=167915

What beam do you want? Floody or tight?


My favourate single cell 123s would be - in order of increasing wallet shrinkage are:
Fenix P2D CE
Surefire L1 or E1L
Seoulmated HDS EDC
McGizmo TiPD-S

Hodsta


----------



## barkingmad (Aug 7, 2007)

Liteflux LF2 or Fenix L0D-CE (with 10440 li-ion cells but can also take standard AAA's) - about $45 plus about $10-15 for the cells / charger (if you want to go Li-ion).

'Wee' (by Orb / Lummi) is tiny and 25, 50 or 80 lumen options - a lot of light for something smaller than a CR123A cell and weighs 20g (Ti version out soon will be even lighter) - about $70 (with 1 cell - about another $15-20 for a spare cell and Nano 10440 charger).

Orb 'Raw' is available as 15/120 lumen (dual output) - still small and takes RCR2 cells for better runtime - about $80 for the Aluminium version (comes with 1 cell and Nano charger).

Fenix L1D-CE (AA cells) or P2D-CE (CR123A) cells are a bit larger but have multiple modes and take larger cells for better runtime.


----------



## Rob187 (Aug 7, 2007)

Not sure if it fits your definition of 'tiny' but the new Novatac EDC range are out. I think they are going to set a new benchmark.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 7, 2007)

James welcome to CPF.most tiny lights have been mentioned here.but alot depends on what run times and lumen's out you are hoping for and battery availability.good luck with your search.


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 7, 2007)

wow, nice response time! Thanks for the warm welcome


Battery life is completely irrelevant - the more exotic the better!
beam - would prefer a tighter beam than a wider one, but no laser!

So from all the responses - its looking like an LED based torch rather than a bulb. OK

I do like milky's torches, might be tempted to pm him (again) i guess he doesnt come here much 

Is it possible to see over 100 lumens from such a tiny package?

The usage is non essential - roadside inspection of car/bike at night, getting from A to B in the dark, but more importantly to wave around something which looks good - hence the lack of battery life required

Does this new info change the views on what to get?

I have a long research step ahead of me now, so many to look at!!

One other thing, a standard torch will not do - must be modified (i NEED 100 lumens minimum )


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 7, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> wow, nice response time! Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> 
> Battery life is completely irrelevant - the more exotic the better!
> ...


james click on the link in post 6 orb raw.that puts out 120 lumens.i had the raw ns and it was very bright for its size.my pals thought it was awesome.check it out.


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 7, 2007)

wow that is a nice little piece of kit, still must do some looking before i buy though 

is the orb raw ns the brightest tiny torch possible? I want the brightest light for a small package 

is the 123 the best battery to use for its size? Id rather a higher output than a longer life

Does the orb out perform all of milky's? not a competition, just a comparison so that i can get the brightest!

Will consider anything up to single AA in size really


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 7, 2007)

Personally, I think the form and look of the Surefire L1 is hard to beat. And, with a momentary clicky and 2 stage operation you've got the makings for an excellent pocket light. For the finishing touches.... extreme brightness... and your pick of beam patterns .... Milkyspit offers the rest of the package:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2068490&postcount=183

I'm saving for one now.


----------



## PayBack (Aug 8, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> One other thing, a standard torch will not do - must be modified (i NEED 100 lumens minimum )



If it's due to the need for over 100 lumens, it doesn't have to be modified. An unmodified Fenix P1D CE = 135 lumens. 

http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixp1d.htm


----------



## GregWormald (Aug 8, 2007)

Try the fenix-shop for a P2D with high end Cree or the new Rebel options. I recommend the lightly orange-peeled reflector for a better beam at the expense of a bit of throw.
Greg


----------



## carrot (Aug 8, 2007)

A few to consider:
Fenix P1-CE
Orb lights (Raw, NS, Wee)
McLux Ti-PD
Surefire L1


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Aug 8, 2007)

For the $$, Fenix


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 8, 2007)

after spending many hours last night looking at all those mentioned here and more, I am leaning toward a drake / Draco however i also stumbled upon the aleph series, very nice little lights however they seem a little hard to obtain?

Still not ruling out the orb though


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 8, 2007)

The Draco and Orb RAW series are, to me at least, very different lights to the Aleph series and the rest in Milky's impressive fleet. You could fit the Orb Raw/Draco inside the battery compartment of most of the lights in Milky's picture. For this reason they make great backup and keychain lights (and for showing of with!), but they wouldn't be my first choice in a primary light intended for frequent long use. 

However as your intended use is likely only to be for limited time and for showing off with :nana: - I would go with the Orb RAW Ti or Ag with 3 tritium locators. Titanium or Sterling silver bodied torches have got to be a winner in the look at me stakes. Will run @ 120 lumens for 25 mins and at @ 15lumens for hours if you really do need it.

There are quite a few Alephs in various guises on B/S/T at the moment or you can go direct to the Sandwich Shoppe;

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php?cPath=43_93

I'd spend some time researcing all the lights reccomended in the previous posts as I haven't seen one that someone has put forward that I wouldn't be happy using.


As just a little more food for thought, check these out;
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171553


----------



## barkingmad (Aug 8, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> wow, nice response time! Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> 
> Battery life is completely irrelevant - the more exotic the better!
> ...


 
Well the Orb Raw (Aluminium, NS or Ti) I think can all do 120 lumens (and look fantastic) - the Wee is available up to 80 lumens - so not far short and has got to be about the most light for it's size...


----------



## Long John (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello jameswalker and welcome to CPF

Nice lights so far, but when you are looking for good throw-abilities, you should get a light with a McR27 (or McR27L) reflector.
Custom is the way to go.

I.e. this one:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/139671

I swapped the LuxIII to a SSC, so the output now is about 180 Bulb-Lumens:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2023146&postcount=12

Take a look in the Custom B/S/T-Forums and search for an Aleph1 or McLuxPR-T light.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess "tiny" is relative. Others have mentioned the Orb Wee and NS. Some folks have joked about putting one in one of the (CR123A) battery compartments of their Surefire spares carriers. Here's a look:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171445

And here is Orb's (first) sale thread:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=158970


----------



## 9volt (Aug 8, 2007)

Your size and price requirements are what will determine the best option. Do you want.

Do you want something smaller than an AA battery?

Can you spend over $100?


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 8, 2007)

Smaller than AA is not essential - a torch accepting an AA would be the upper limit of size. An Aleph is the biggest really, although they are 123 usually. 

Price limit of $200

It will be kept on a keyring and probably used for short periods of time only hence i can afford to have no battery life and a stupid output. Smaller ones do tend to have less throw though however are more convenient therefore anything from a wee to an AA torch is great. 

Ill take a look at all these new links now and report what i find.

Thanks again


----------



## 9volt (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd get the Draco, NS or Wee. The smaller the better on a keychain IMHO. Some of the CR2 lights are ok, but fat, and the AAAs are too long.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't own a Draco, but the Wee is pretty short on throw, the NS/Ti/Ag Raw are pretty good but the standard CR2 Al RAW is the best throwing Orb RAW due to its bigger and deeper reflector.


----------



## 9volt (Aug 8, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> The usage is non essential - roadside inspection of car/bike at night, getting from A to B in the dark, but more importantly to wave around
> 
> something which looks good - hence the lack of battery life required
> 
> (i NEED 100 lumens minimum )



Draco or NS Cree. Both are 100+ lumens on high. Both are multilevel, but NS has a simpler interface, Draco is programmable. NS is noticably heavier, IMHO a little heavy for sittingin your pocket all day. Draco is easier to hold in your mouth if you are working on a car/bike. 

Don't worry about battery life, on low both will run for a very long time.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 8, 2007)

9volt said:


> NS is noticably heavier, IMHO a little heavy for sittingin your pocket all day.


 

9Volt - you ned to work out more!:nana:


----------



## 9volt (Aug 8, 2007)

Hodsta said:


> 9Volt - you ned to work out more!:nana:



I work out plenty, the problem is my pants are getting looser and that NS will drag them down


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 8, 2007)

9volt said:


> Draco or NS Cree. Both are 100+ lumens on high. Both are multilevel, but NS has a simpler interface, Draco is programmable. NS is noticably heavier, IMHO a little heavy for sittingin your pocket all day. Draco is easier to hold in your mouth if you are working on a car/bike.
> 
> Don't worry about battery life, on low both will run for a very long time.



I am taking your advice, partly because i came to that conclusion in a round about way but also now you have reinforced it within me, thanks!

Now just to decide which to go for...

There are so many pages with draco on them, with contrasting info; different LED's. Which LED comes with it and are there any options with it or are the other LED versions just mods people have made?

Also whats the rocket mod all about?, the post about it is just showing how it performs not what it actually does.

Thankfully info on the RAW is right in my face.

Can the draco come with more tritium at all? Also where are the tritium locators located on the ns cree? Thanks


----------



## orb (Aug 8, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> Thankfully info on the RAW is right in my face.
> 
> Can the draco come with more tritium at all? Also where are the tritium locators located on the ns cree? Thanks



We sell the Raw Ns with a choice of 1,3,4 or 5 Ice blue locators evenly spaced around the rear half Dia.
See pic below, I have Ice blue in stock only.









Photo above Thanks to Erin :thumbsup:
The Raw & Raw NS out throw the Draco due to the larger Dia Reflector.
:thanks:


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 8, 2007)

There you go - personal service aswell. Rob is a good guy and another reason to go with the Orbs.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 8, 2007)

no pleasing some:lolsign: my guess is you want a Kalashnikov.:devil:good luck.


----------



## 9volt (Aug 8, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> There are so many pages with draco on them, with contrasting info; different LED's. Which LED comes with it and are there any options with it or are the other LED versions just mods people have made?
> 
> Can the draco come with more tritium at all? Also where are the tritium locators located on the ns cree? Thanks



Draco comes with a Lux or Cree LED. Ignore the Lux, the Cree is brighter and what you want. I think the term "Rocket was used in reference to the new Cree version. You don't need the turbohead or the AAA tube (won't work with alkalines). A good Draco package is the Cree light, charger, 2-3 batteries and some extra o-rings. 

If you can come up with the extra $100 for the titanium Draco I highly recommend it. The NS is much nicer finish than the chrome Draco at a similar price. 

You can get a trit in the bottom of the newer Dracos. I prefer not to have trits in keychain lights after I broke one randomly. 

I've had a Draco, NS and regular Raw. The NS is by far the nicest looking of the 3. I went with the Draco only because the form factor fit my pocket better and I like the programmable features. The NS is on my short list of lights to buy again. It's extra weight really makes it feel substantial and fun to operate. It is only moderatly bigger than the Draco, so don't rule it out just on size. The 2 stage operation of the NS is also better in a sense because you always know where you are at. I can find myself jumping around the multiple levels in the Draco to get what I want, but it's just a trade off.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 8, 2007)

I would have to guess that a Fenix P2DCE modded with a Q5 bin Cree is by far the best actual performing small light on the market. 
While an Orb may be just as bright (or possibly even brighter) it just runs the LED direct drive and has very bad unregulated runtime. You might as well buy one of the super bright direct drive lights from Dealextreme. 

Since getting a Q5 modded P2D is quite expensive you might want to look into one of the new Rebel 100 P2DCE's. They will put out around 140 lumens for around 50 minutes fully regulated on Turbo.


----------



## Long John (Aug 8, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I would have to guess that a Fenix P2DCE modded with a Q5 bin Cree is by far the best actual performing small light on the market.
> While an Orb may be just as bright (or possibly even brighter) it just runs the LED direct drive and has very bad unregulated runtime. You might as well buy one of the super bright direct drive lights from Dealextreme.
> 
> Since getting a Q5 modded P2D is quite expensive you might want to look into one of the new Rebel 100 P2DCE's. They will put out around 140 lumens for around 50 minutes fully regulated on Turbo.



You are serious?

Here you will find many threads about advantages and disadvantages of DD-lights and regulated lights.
Comparing a regulated light and a DD-light, in terms of maximum brightness, the DD-light will run more effcient due to non loss of the driver.

Also your recommendation of the cheap and crappy DX-lights over the well build Orb is not wise:shakehead

A modded Fenix should be :".... by far the best actual performing small light on the market. " ??? :hairpull:....:thinking:...:eeksign:

Take a look to some very nice custom builds and you'll find by far the best actual performing small lights.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 8, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I would have to guess that a Fenix P2DCE modded with a Q5 bin Cree is by far the best actual performing small light on the market.
> While an Orb may be just as bright (or possibly even brighter) it just runs the LED direct drive and has very bad unregulated runtime. You might as well buy one of the super bright direct drive lights from Dealextreme.
> 
> Since getting a Q5 modded P2D is quite expensive you might want to look into one of the new Rebel 100 P2DCE's. They will put out around 140 lumens for around 50 minutes fully regulated on Turbo.


 
From James's specs he clearly isn't interested in run times. Whilst the P2D-CE is a great light - the last time I looked at mine it was quite a bit bigger than the RAW and without the mererest mumble of bling. Also, the difference between 120 and 150 lumens is bigger on paper than it is in reality, where it is barely noticeable.


----------



## carrot (Aug 10, 2007)

The Orbs are so good looking... they are definitely on my very long to-buy list.


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 10, 2007)

seems like everyone is liking the NS! I really am torn between the 2, i was slightly more toward the draco until everyone hyped the NS - all with good reasons backing up their opinions which makes it all the harder to decide!

Ill keep you posted..


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 10, 2007)

James,

Which ever way you jump you will end up with a craking little light. You will probably end up getting which ever one you didn't choose shortly after anyhows. Has nobody warned you? That's the way it works round here.


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats my first warning however this situation occurs for everything i buy so i'm used to it


----------



## 9volt (Aug 10, 2007)

You know that the Orbs are made in the UK right? If I was over there I'd probably go Orb since they are "local".


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 11, 2007)

I have decided to go with the orb!
That was step 1... now to decide what amount of optional (or not so optional - as it happens) extras to get too!

Post to follow


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

As far as brightness goes, wouldn't a direct drive twisty rcr123 (substantial battery) be about the smallest brightest torch? This little ultrafire is really bright but then, I've never seen a Fenix in person.

You can buy five of these for the price of one of those expensive torches


----------



## 9volt (Aug 11, 2007)

Brightest doesn't necessarily = best performing


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

9volt said:


> Brightest doesn't necessarily = best performing



Best performing doesn't necessarily = throw :candle:


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 11, 2007)

are you referring to the fenix? I have ruled that out as i dont personally like the look of it

To my knowledge the orb throw isnt too bad either - obviously taking into consideration the size of the light

With the raw, if i want 3 locators do i need to add 3 to my shopping cart or does 'extra tritium locators' refer to as many as i wish for?


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> are you referring to the fenix? I have ruled that out as i dont personally like the look of it
> 
> To my knowledge the orb throw isnt too bad either - obviously taking into consideration the size of the light
> 
> With the raw, if i want 3 locators do i need to add 3 to my shopping cart or does 'extra tritium locators' refer to as many as i wish for?



Your topic should be: Best looking tiny bling torch that is reasonably bright. 

No matter what container it's in, it's still the same LED. The manufactures know the emission pattern of the LEDs so they know what kind of reflector is needed for a particular beam pattern - larger = more throw. Some containers are fancier than others.


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 11, 2007)

True, however i might go as far as saying that i dislike the look of the fenix rather than just not like the look of it. Im sure its performance is not too far off the orb's but the looks, to me, do not do it justice. Enough for me not to buy it


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> True, however i might go as far as saying that i dislike the look of the fenix rather than just not like the look of it. Im sure its performance is not too far off the orb's but the looks, to me, do not do it justice. Enough for me not to buy it



Are you going to use it as a flashlight or something pretty to look at?


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 11, 2007)

It will be for when my car/bike breaks down at night, primarily. 

Also can be used to adjust engine bay components when im in the middle of nowhere (some parts are in holes so without a light, adjustment is impossible. This of course doesnt require a bright light so ill use the low setting for this, but i would also like the high brightness so that i can see where i am going should i need to walk somewhere at night. It will stay on my keyring so bling never goes a miss either!


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 11, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> With the raw, if i want 3 locators do i need to add 3 to my shopping cart or does 'extra tritium locators' refer to as many as i wish for?


 
Yes, I think Rob will include up to 5, but 3 is all you need to make the locators visable regardless of the lights rotation.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 11, 2007)

knot said:


> As far as brightness goes, wouldn't a direct drive twisty rcr123 (substantial battery) be about the smallest brightest torch? This little ultrafire is really bright but then, I've never seen a Fenix in person.
> 
> You can buy five of these for the price of one of those expensive torches


 

My SF M6 is considerably brighter than the Ultrafire in the picture, however it is considerably bigger, the Ultrafirelight in the picture is considerably bigger than the NS Raw. I think the clue was in the title of the of the post!?


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

Hodsta said:


> My SF M6 is considerably brighter than the Ultrafire in the picture, however it is considerably bigger, the Ultrafirelight in the picture is considerably bigger than the NS Raw. I think the clue was in the title of the of the post!?



At close range, like my hand, I doubt that. You're comparing incan to LED? An LED hotspot is much brighter to the eye.

We don't need a clue we need to know - how tiny? He didn't say, "tiniest"


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 11, 2007)

knot said:


> At close range, like my hand, I doubt that. You're comparing incan to LED? An LED hotspot is much brighter to the eye.
> 
> We don't need a clue we need to know - how tiny? He didn't say, "tiniest"


 
The intensity of the hotspot of a light is dependant on the plane of emission, the reflector and the brightness.

LEDs emit from a flat plane, the base of the emitter, and thus only the light projected forward of the emmiter can be concentrated to a hot spot.

An incan projects light both forward and backward from source. By nature incans can produre a tighter hotspot, as the bulb is best placed foward of the base of the reflector and the light emmited rearwards is concentrated by the tightest part of the reflector. The amount to which this hotspot is utlised in dependant on the reflector chosen by the designer.

OK - the remainder of the clue wan in the posts that preceeded.


I am not a modder or a designer - experts please feel free to chime in and correct my statements if inaccurate.


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

Hodsta said:


> The intensity of the hotspot of a light is dependant on the plane of emission, the reflector and the brightness.
> 
> LEDs emit from a flat plane, the base of the emitter, and thus only the light projected forward of the emmiter can be concentrated to a hot spot.
> 
> ...



I don't care. I was saying - shine a light on my hand and an LED would be blinding that I would have to look away.

Get a clue: we don't need no stinkin' clues. He already made his selection.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 11, 2007)

knot said:


> I don't care. I was saying - shine a light on my hand and an LED would be blinding that I would have to look away.
> 
> Get a clue: we don't need no stinkin' clues. He already made his selection.


 
???
James - if you are interested in the inspection of hands apparently the Ultrafire cannot be beaten.

Knot - thanks for the input.


----------



## carrot (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't get it. The SF M6 puts out over 500 lumens. I'm sure at close range it would blow away the Ultrafire pictured, as well as at distances. What's the point of this argument again?


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 11, 2007)

You might like have both the NS and the Draco. Both builders, Rob and Jonathan, are great to work with. Here's some Draco pictures posted by members:



modamag said:


> Here are some photo of what we have achieved
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jeffb said:


> Draco,Fenix LOPSE, Jil JCR2It, CR2 ION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


jch79 said:


> Here's a couple pictures of my AlTiN Draco, which I am loving.
> 
> I tried it on a lanyard, but it ended up on my keys, which is where it's staying!
> 
> ...


 


Strauss said:


> ...snip
> *Here is a cool pic of the tritium on the back:*
> 
> 
> ...


 


Pumaman said:


> Great review and beamshots. I agree with everything you said.
> I bought a chrome Draco that dad has decided he needs. so I have now bought the TiCN version for myself. did a beamshot comparison you can see here
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=158317
> (Hope this is not inappropriate strauss)
> ...


 


NewBie said:


> Modamag!
> 
> Wow, beautiful work of Art!
> 
> ...


 


frisco said:


> ©2007 frisco


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm stressed out with things in my life right now so I'm editing this post


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 11, 2007)

Icebreak,

That's a great selection of pictures - thanks. I especially like the last one.Where can I get one of those?


----------



## carrot (Aug 11, 2007)

I think both sides are being silly. Bickering gets everybody nowhere, and nobody anywhere. 

Those Draco pics are so tempting... too bad Eneloop technology hasn't jumped over to Li-ion... I rarely use keychain lights.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 11, 2007)

That frisco can sure take a photo, can't he? Oh, and I'm certain those are widely available in the UK complete with custom accents.


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 12, 2007)

Those pics are really very nice... hmmmmmmmmm now im not 100% anymore


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 12, 2007)

It's definitely tiny.

The Draco has the added benefit of the FluPic UserInterface. It has off/low/user setting/high or burst. You can chose between 10 levels for the "user setting". I keep mine on 6 or 7. It will remember which setting it was on the last time you used it.

I want to get another one for my key chain. I wear mine around my neck on a beaded "dog tag" necklace. When night fishing it's very useful for tying on lures either just hanging or using a mouth grip. A couple of weeks ago the power went out in our building. They decided to let most people go because it was near the end of the day. The power to the security doors went out. I knew we could take the stairwell and cut through a storage area to get to the main floor. When we got to the storage area I held the Draco with my teeth/lips to guide our group through the completely darkened room (large room with lots of obstacles). A couple of guys had good LED EDCs they were using and those were good but the Draco lit up the whole room. With my bag slung over my shoulder I had two hands free. "Wow, Jeff's got _the_ flashlight." And this was on user setting 7!

Some folks don't like UIs. The ORB NS is a two-stage light. As Rob mentioned the NS is going to have a more intense beam and will therefore project further. I have an original ORB RAW with a Luxeon III emitter and it's a super performer. I use AW's rechargeable RCR2 protected cells in it but also have a box of primary CR2 cells for back up. Now I'm wondering if Rob would let me buy a Cree module for it. I would really like to have a new NS with the Cree in it. Nickle/Silver is a beautiful and durable metal. I think you would find that both of these lights are spectacular.

ORB NS

The next post is a photo that shows a size comparison.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 12, 2007)

Russianesq's photo:


Russianesq said:


> my baby


----------



## 9volt (Aug 12, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> Those pics are really very nice... hmmmmmmmmm now im not 100% anymore



Personally I think the ti Dracos look as nice or nicer than the NS, but the NS wins in the looks dept vs the chrome Draco. You really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 15, 2007)

Ordered the NS last night, already thinking i should have got the ti version! oh well, ill post results when i receive it!

Thanks again for helping me decide! it wasnt easy


----------



## 9volt (Aug 15, 2007)

jameswalker said:


> Ordered the NS last night, already thinking i should have got the ti version! oh well, ill post results when i receive it!
> 
> Thanks again for helping me decide! it wasnt easy



The NS doesn't dissapoint  Plus you've got a built in excuse to get another one.


----------



## jameswalker (Aug 23, 2007)

Another would be pretty good just to have but unused, in perfect condition. I can see this one getting a bit scruffy as it sits on my keyring (consisting of lots of keys!)

Can not fault this torch, it is perfect. Less bright mode for general use then crazily powerful for when thats needed!


----------



## UWAK (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it true that you loosing the water proofness with an ORB NS? Cheers!

Frids


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Aug 23, 2007)

Good choice jameswalker! I have a Raw and the NS. Great light and excellent service from Rob at Lummi. You will like the NS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

The makers of the Gatlight are working on a new design. I wouldn't call it less ornate, but it does have a smaller diameter:

http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php/topic,5208.45.html​

Its no Orb, but they do make one hell of a brightness adjustment dial:
http://gatlight.com/VariableBrightnessVideo.htm​


----------

